# Browning



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Was looking at the Brownung BLR's and was wondering what they are like, are they worth the money


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you really want a lever in a standard HP caliber, they are the way to go. I don't own any, but have shot a couple and they were accurate, quick handling rifles.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I had an older steel receiver BLR in 308 Win. and was not happy with the accuracy, handling or the way levering the action felt as compared to my Win. 94 in 356 Win. There is something about a traditional lever action that the Browning just does not capture.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

southdakbearfan said:


> If you really want a lever in a standard HP caliber, they are the way to go..


Cough...savage 99....cough.


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Is the savage 99 better than the browning blr


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

YES :thumb:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I was talking current production line. I have shot a few BLR's and all were acceptable in the accuracy dept, one was down right scary accurate in 270.

I believe you can even step up to 300 win mag in them also.


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

I am looking at more along the way of the 30-06


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I used to shoot a BLR in .308 that was the first year of production, made in Belgium. Very accurate and handy. Too bad my brother wanted it back after some years. I would get one of those again. My other brother has a Savage 99 in .300 Savage. Also accurate and handy. If you like the feel of a Winchester 94 and want more power try to find one in .307 Winchester, but you will have to handload your ammo.


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

I had a Winchester 94 307 and sold it, sells are expensive


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Wish I had picked up a Winchester '94 in .307 W. Basically a rimmed .308 cartridge, but the ammo is hard to find and expensive. Handloading would be the way to go, particularly with the new Hornady bullets now available.


----------



## trablico (Sep 10, 2011)

My pappy owns a BLR in 308. According to him he's killed more deer than CWD and Jeremiah Johnson combined. Actually though it is MOA accurate out to 100 which I think is pretty good for an old lever gun.


----------

